# FYI: Proscan 40lC45S 40" tv remote code is 0006



## bobbyo2 (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm posting this in case it helps someone else.

I have a ProScan 40" LCD tv, model 40LC45S, and a Hughes HR10-250 remote with a grey tivo remote controller peanut.

The ProScan remote codes listed by my TiVo did not work with this TV, however another poster said to try RCA codes, and that worked for me.

Using code 0006 I was able to get the power, volume, and mute to work.

Code 0001 worked for power and volume, but not for mute.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

Some newer Proscan models use codes 0011 & 0128


----------

